# FCtF....how am I supposed to duplicate natural attacks?



## Great Cthulhu (Sep 26, 2002)

There are no rules for Wolverine style claws, or tentacles, or wing buffets, etc.

So is there a missing superpower I am unaware of?


----------



## MDSnowman (Sep 28, 2002)

*Natural Attacks*

Heya, I designed a power just for that purpose. I'm going to put it below and it will at least give you something to work with.

Natural Weapons
Base Rank: 4 
Effect: You are gifted with some manner of natural weapons, claws, extraordinarily hard fists, fangs, a tail, grafted blades etc. All attacks with your natural weapon no longer provoke an attack of opportunity and you cannot be disarmed. These weapons do 1d4, x2 damage. 

Enhancements:
Vicious Attacks
Ranks: 2
Extra Effect: You up the damage you do with your natural weapons by one die, for example, from 1d4 to 1d6. 
Multiple? : Yes, every extra 2 ranks ups the damage by another die, 1d6 to 1d8 and so on to a maximum of 1d12. 

Keen Attacks
Ranks: 2
Extra Effect: Your natural attacks now threaten on a natural roll of 19 and 20
Multiple? : No

Bloody Attacks
Ranks: 4
Extra Effect: Your Critical Modifier goes up by one, from x2 to x3.
Multiple? : No


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Sep 29, 2002)

For attack powers that simulate weapons I suppose you could just use the gadget flaw.

It might be a good idea to extend the damage by a +2 bonus for every two ranks after you max the die. So once you get a 1d12 you can keep uping the damage by +2 (1d12+2, 1d12+4, etc).

How would you handle the effects on size on this power? Even a base of d4 can get pretty hefty with a colossal hero!

For more weapon enhancements (from the DMG) you might want to give them a power rank cost of 2 ranks per +1 of the enhancment.

Other than these questions I really liked your power!


----------



## MDSnowman (Sep 29, 2002)

*Weapon Damages ect.*

Well There's a power that already lets you deal extra damage with a specific weapon, Improved Weaponary (page 79). I dont really agree that natural weapons should have an natural enhancment bonus, but if you really wanted to you could use super strike (page 88), and hieghtened accuracy (page 78) and use the restriction to limit to just attacks with your natural weapons.
-Andrew Snow


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Sep 30, 2002)

Not an enhancement BONUS...I mean the other named enhancments like Holy or Shocking Burst or Bane at a cost of 2 ranks per the named enhancments normal bonus.

I agree that the character should use Super Strike to simulate the ability to hit creatures with Damage Reduction.


----------



## MDSnowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*Special melee Attacks*

Well I also designed a Super feat that allowed the person who had Superstrike, Natural Weapons, and either Attack, Energy or Attack,Burst to be able to deal 1d6 points of elemental damage with their Natural Weapons.... for things like holy attacks it could be expanded upon to include, Attack, Misc. so an attack powered by holy energy can be focused through your natural weapons
- Andrew Snow


----------



## MDSnowman (Oct 10, 2002)

I take it that took care of your question?


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Oct 10, 2002)

Yes. Thank you.


----------

